# HC seeds?? (baby tears)



## fishfry (Oct 31, 2015)

I have been looking for dwarf baby tears to start a carpet in my tank but they look expensive everywhere I look. I found some seeds on ebay from china.
I cant post the link cause I am a new member but if you search hemianthus callitrichoides plant seed you will find the sale.

But i am skeptical... Has anyone else used these or grown HC from seed or is it a SCAM?
Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Interesting. Depending on cost it may well be worth a shot. I would imagine possibly easier to grow under a grow light and emersed maybe?


----------



## fishfry (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes the cost is much cheaper. In the pics it was in an emersed setup.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

following. be interested to watch someone try (PICTURES!!) lol


----------



## Flaco Billy (Feb 18, 2021)

fishfry said:


> I have been looking for dwarf baby tears to start a carpet in my tank but they look expensive everywhere I look. I found some seeds on ebay from china.
> I cant post the link cause I am a new member but if you search hemianthus callitrichoides plant seed you will find the sale.
> 
> But i am skeptical... Has anyone else used these or grown HC from seed or is it a SCAM?
> Thanks


In my experience, most "aquatic" seeds sold on Ebay and Amazon are Hygrophila Polysperma, which grow huge and are illegal to bring into some states.


----------

